# Doll Cradle done



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I am now done with the last of the Christmas gifts. A month ago, I found this cute cradle by a dumpster and picked it up. Went to the hardware store and picked up a board to cut down to replace the missing bottom of the cradle. Went to the sewing room, found material and made the mattress pad and pillow. Scrounged through the baby yarn stash, and whipped up two blankets to match the rest. I am undecided if I should make a sack for the board to make it nicer, since painting it is out of the question. I'll have to think on it a few days.
Here are some pics:http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

How cute! 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You recycle real good!

Is this for a display, or are you giving it to someone?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that is so nice. 

You did really well.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cute, my granddaughters would like it and so will yours!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is so cute.


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

What a nice job you did! The pillow is so sweet, and just right for doll play. That coordinating sheet sure doesn't look like "found material" - what a great play on patterns for little brains to soak up. Really like that each piece is different, but matching. I can see those blankies getting tucked in all around...and around... What a lucky kiddo who's set for this!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is really cute. I wouldn't do anything with the board in the bottom. Some lucky little girl is going to love that.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm leaning toward a sack. I would just use whatever I could repurpose to make a simple sack or sleeve. But with limited time, I wouldn't hesitate to give the board a wipe and use it as is.

So cute. Some little doll will love the cradle for her dolly. Even if you keep it, what fun for a little visitor to discover and think she's found her very own playroom.


----------

